

Show HN: New sous vide recipe community and iOS app from Nomiku (YCW15) - amk_
http://www.eattender.com

======
LisaQFetterman
TechCrunch article about Tender: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/nomiku-
tender-app/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/nomiku-tender-app/)

------
abefetterman
Nomiku YCW15 made this.

